# Want something medical to do in NY



## bennybrak (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys, i'll be completing my basic sciences in June and i'm planning on spending the Summer in NY. I've been trying hard to find some research to do without any success. I'm ok with anything that will give me an experience, maybe just being around some doctors and assisting them with some stuff. Any opportunity to get someone to learn from and talk medicine with. Can anyone link me up with anything?#eek#frown#baffled#wink#sorry#rofl#shocked#cool


----------

